# AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications 7th Edition



## samiha (May 13, 2019)

Hi, I will be taking the PE Civil Structural Exam in October 2019. I have all of the books except for the AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications 7th Edition. Does anyone have a PDF of this book that they would be willing to share? Or is anyone willing to sell me their book?

Thanks!


----------



## Manufacturingman (Dec 2, 2019)

Did you ever get this?


----------



## fern26 (Oct 4, 2020)

samiha said:


> Hi, I will be taking the PE Civil Structural Exam in October 2019. I have all of the books except for the AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications 7th Edition. Does anyone have a PDF of this book that they would be willing to share? Or is anyone willing to sell me their book?
> 
> Thanks!


@Manufacturingman  did either of you ever get this??


----------



## psustruct (Jan 2, 2021)

@fern26 I sent you a direct message.


----------



## Powerlounge (Jan 25, 2021)

I also am looking for the AASHTO 7th edition, PDF or paper version...for the SE exam.


----------



## Manufacturingman (Mar 14, 2021)

fern26 said:


> @Manufacturingman did either of you ever get this??


I have not. I am looking for it. I have the PDF, but I don't want to print 1700 pages. But for $450, I might just do it.


----------



## juan_89_ (Mar 27, 2021)

Manufacturingman said:


> I have not. I am looking for it. I have the PDF, but I don't want to print 1700 pages. But for $450, I might just do it.


I'm taking the exam next month and I haven't been able to find this code. Could you share that PDF?


----------



## AJGuthrie (Jul 25, 2021)

Manufacturingman said:


> I have not. I am looking for it. I have the PDF, but I don't want to print 1700 pages. But for $450, I might just do it.


I'm taking the exam this October, any chance you could send me the PDF for the AASHTO LRFD bridge specs? Much appreciated!


----------



## A440 (Oct 13, 2021)

Manufacturingman said:


> I have not. I am looking for it. I have the PDF, but I don't want to print 1700 pages. But for $450, I might just do it.


I am also looking for this PDF for the PE exam. Would you mind sharing it with me too? Please and thanks!


----------



## AlexandroAldama (Oct 18, 2021)

psustruct said:


> @fern26 I sent you a direct message.


Hello do you have the book ??
LRFD AASHTO Bridge Design?


----------



## tindnguy (Oct 21, 2021)

Manufacturingman said:


> I have not. I am looking for it. I have the PDF, but I don't want to print 1700 pages. But for $450, I might just do it.


I am looking for PDF to prep for PE. Would you mind sharing?


----------



## ccurrie (Nov 14, 2022)

Hi there, I'm hoping someone will share the ASSHTO Bridge Design Ed 7 PDF with me also, please?


----------



## LSBussey (Nov 15, 2022)

Have you tried looking on reddit? I found a link for the 8th edition there.


----------



## ccurrie (Nov 18, 2022)

I found a copy. Thank you!


----------

